# Nooooo! Haunted Luau items discontinued!



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I was just on Oreintal trading's website, and a customer service rep popped on to chat, so I asked about the Haunted Luau party supplies. She told me that line has been discontinued. I wanted them so badly for my party this year!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not sure what "Haunted Luau" items look like but maybe you can buy the luau items at the Everything's a $1 store and make them look like the others. I am sorry you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

why not go to the Dollar Tree to get the Luau items and mix or change them into Haunted theme??


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I would just grab a few skeletons and add grass skirts and coconut bras - instant haunted luau! Plus, everybody's got all the luau stuff on clearance right now so you could really clean up.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

That's what I'm going to do. OTC just had such neat stuff, I really wanted some of that too. But I will make do with a mix of traditional Luau and halloween items.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I was able to find the napkins here: http://tikizone.stores.yahoo.net/haskluandtip.html

Maybe I can find a few things on ebay also, closer to Halloween.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

we had a haunted luau theme a couple of years ago...we just used the reg. luau stuff and tweeked it a bit. there's other photos in an album in my profile if interested for ideas. good luck and have fun


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Suzeelili said:


> we had a haunted luau theme a couple of years ago...we just used the reg. luau stuff and tweeked it a bit. there's other photos in an album in my profile if interested for ideas. good luck and have fun


That is to cool!!!


----------

